# New England Steamers at Bow Junction RR



## daveb (Jan 2, 2008)

Last Saturday a bunch of New England steamers from Me, Ma, and Nh got together to boil some water at the Bow Junction RR in Bow NH. We lucked out with the weather and it didn't rain until 5 minutes after the last steamer left. Below are some pictures of the event. Not sure of all the names and maybe others can chime in. 

The Bow Junction RR is about half elevated on stone walls and a steaming table, and half on the ground. 
















This is Andy Brauer with his wood cab c16 








Don Jackson admiring Mikes aster 








James Chadbourne firing up his Accuraft Baldwin 








John Foley running his 7/8 








Couple of Maniacs accompanying Don Jackson 








Larry Mosher firing up a K28 and norm Saley firing His home built shay 








Larry and Andy in a typical pose 








Norm playing 








Ray Schoop firing up Gilbert Bonys unque Makado. The boiler is in the first CSX car with a full size propane bottle in the second car. 








More discussion 








Rich Jenkins firing up K27 








Mike (?) running his King William 









I ran my K27 with the newly installed Bark Box. It really did sound like sound like a steam engine should 

Enjoy


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Dave, 
Beautiful railway! Looks like lots of good times. Hope I can get a tour if I make Larry's steamup on Labor Day weekend. 
How's your back after moving all those stones? 
Best, 
Tom


----------



## grumpfuttock (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you for posting those photos Dave, I recognize some of the people there and it brought back happy memories of a steam up held at Andy's in 2005. Nice looking railway you have there. 
I am posting a photo I took at Andy's and I am wondering if anyone can tell me who the person is in the background, I think his name was Howard, but my memory is not as good as it was.


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures. Beautiful setting. 

We steamed in Seattle yesterday. but I have to work today (except when I can sneak over to this web stie) 
jim


----------



## mack505 (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry, John, I can't help you with the name. It sure is nice to see all those C-16s in steam, though. I'm kind of partial to the #42 in the middle./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## grumpfuttock (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi James, I can understand the attachment to that particular loco" border=0>, I was very taken with it too. I noticed you have acquired a new addition in the form of an Accucraft WD Baldwin. What do you think of it? I had been comtemplating buying one or a Lyn (which I have fancied for years), but after seeing the dimensions I concluded that it was fairly small, so I bought a Lyn instead. 

If I remeber rightly the "Bumble Bee" belonged to Richard Jenkins. A pity about the name of guy in the photo, he had an Accucraft Shay and I think a Ruby. He very kindly let me have a run with his Shay.


----------



## daveb (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom, we'll have to have you up when you come down. My back survived barely. All the rocks were grown right here. 

John, I remember meeting you at Andys. Can't help you on ID. Maybe Andy will respond.


----------



## grumpfuttock (Jan 2, 2008)

I had a very enjoyable day that day, Dave. It was nice to have met you all" border=0> We are planning a trip across the pond next summer, so hopefully I will be able to meet Tom LaPointe, I was unavoidably detained in hospital when we were last supposed to meet up in 2005. I had been really looking forward to meeting him. 
Please give Don Jackson my regards when you next see him.


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By grumpfuttock on 08/10/2008 4:16 PM 
I recognize some of the people there and it brought back happy memories of a steam up held at Andy's in 2005. 

Wow, was it really that long ago already? I guess that would have been one of my last runs with the Bee before I sold it to raise funds for the K-27. It was great meeting you back then John, hope to see you again next time you're over. And thanks Dave for an enjoyable day of steaming (and for posting the pics)!


----------



## grumpfuttock (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep, Richard, it is that long ago.. they say time flies when you're having fun, so I guess we must be having a rare ol' time " Ihope you didn't have to sell King George V that was a lovely loco. It would be nice to see you again too.


----------



## mack505 (Jan 2, 2008)

I love the WD Baldwin, although officially it's my wife's engine. Small, nice runner, pulls well. At Dave's steamup it was pulling two custom WHR bogie coaches and an Accucraft L&B brake bogie with no problems. 

It did have an issue with the gas valve when first delivered, but it was easily replaced. (Just a bad Ronson valve. They happen from time to time.) 

I've seen the Lyn a few times; we had two of them here in May. Also a very nice runner. 

As for Richard's King, he still has it. We also have a new member in the local group with a running King and an Aster Pannier Tank. Good times! 

Hope you make it 'across the pond' again sometime.


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually I gave the King to my dad, the real KGV is his favorite engine, so the plan all along was for him to have it. I just had to make sure it worked a few times before handing it over!


----------



## grumpfuttock (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rwjenkins on 08/13/2008 8:07 AM
Actually I gave the King to my dad, the real KGV is his favorite engine, so the plan all along was for him to have it. I just had to make sure it worked a few times before handing it over!




 Hopefully he will ask you to occasionally check it's performance. I have always had a soft spot for Great Western loco's, but then I am biased, originating from the area where they reigned supreme !


----------



## grumpfuttock (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By mack505 on 08/13/2008 4:08 AM 
I love the WD Baldwin, although officially it's my wife's engine. Small, nice runner, pulls well. At Dave's steamup it was pulling two custom WHR bogie coaches and an Accucraft L&B brake bogie with no problems. 

It did have an issue with the gas valve when first delivered, but it was easily replaced. (Just a bad Ronson valve. They happen from time to time.) 

I've seen the Lyn a few times; we had two of them here in May. Also a very nice runner. 

As for Richard's King, he still has it. We also have a new member in the local group with a running King and an Aster Pannier Tank. Good times! 

Hope you make it 'across the pond' again sometime. 




James :- Glad your wife allows you to "officially borrow" it sometimes" border=0> It is a lovely little loco. 
I am amazed by the chuff (sorry..stack talk" border=0>) on my Lyn loco when I first ran it, it is very pronounced even though it is the standard thin copper tube. When I ordered the loco. my wife could not really understand why I should need yet another loco, but when we got it out of the box and placed it on the counter, she said "Wow". 

Well as I said to Richard, we are planning on next July, it would be nice to see you both if possible. My hard disk crashed approx 1½ year ago and I lost all my email addresses, but I found your tel. no. recently, and had decided to try phoning you sometime in the near future to if that's ok.


----------



## mack505 (Jan 2, 2008)

I finally got some video edited from Dave's steamup. Enjoy.


----------



## daveb (Jan 2, 2008)

James nice video. I like that little Baldwin. Where did you get that L&B car. I've looked all over and can find nothing? That might look good behind the Garrett. 

Daveb


----------



## mack505 (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, 

Look for a PM.


----------

